# Needing signatures for a petition



## celt3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello members of the afam my name is Joseph I'm in need of some signatures for my petition. I'm trying to petition at the waxahachie Masonic lodge I believe its number 90 and its in Texas. Its been a life long dream to become a Mason. My great grand father was a Mason his name was Claude Newman cook he was a real big shot in the Knights Templar he also was a Shriner and Scottish rite. His son was also a Mason and my mother was a rainbow girl. If anyone can help me fulfill my life long dream by helping me get signatures it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time. 

Sincerely. Joseph El have
God bless

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 27, 2013)

Your best bet is to go to the lodge you plan on petitioning. These are the the brothers that will vote on your petition when it is turned in. Go to the lodge early on stated meetings and talk to the brothers at the lodge. See below for time and day. They may have a floor school time and day as well. You will have to go to the lodge to find out. Help out with the meal or cleanup if they will let you. Showing the initiative will show them you intentions. Good luck, on your petition. Keep up posted on your progress.




Lodge Profile

Name:Waxahachie Lodge #90
Stated Meeting is:4th Mon. 7:30p ( Meal  starts at 6:30p ) I would get there 30 minutes to 15 minutes early.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Michael Neumann (Feb 27, 2013)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> Your best bet is to go to the lodge you plan on petitioning. These are the the brothers that will vote on your petition when it is turned in. Go to the lodge early on stated meetings and talk to the brothers at the lodge.



That is how I obtained the signatures I needed as well. Waited until there was a stated meeting and arrived early in my finest attire (first impressions and all).


----------



## CStevenson (Feb 27, 2013)

Definetly go to the lodge.  I did the same thing as Brother Michael and Brother Bennylee.  I also had ancestors in the craft but they have all passed so I had no outside signatures.  I knew it was something I wanted to do but when I went to the lodge and started talking with the brothers, I realized it was something I needed to do.  I highly encourage going to the lodge, meeting the brothers, they will give you all the signatures you need, but don't expect them the first night.  Be patient, this is a life decision.  

P.S.  I am not sure how many lodges are in your area but each lodge is a little bit different, if you have a few lodges close to you, you might want to visit more than one.  The lodges differ by activity level, both internally and in the community.  Make sure you find a great fit for you.  This is your Masonic experience.  Good luck.


----------



## crono782 (Feb 27, 2013)

The same way I got my sigs as well. I have no known prior family in Masonry so I had to rely on getting to know the lodge members to get all my signatures. It's a good thing anyway since you will become close to them.


----------



## widows son (Feb 27, 2013)

Same here crono!


----------



## jvarnell (Feb 27, 2013)

When I went to the Duncanville Lodge for the first time I saw on the lodge wall a Past Master that tought sunday school when I was a kid. I called him and he said he would go to the lodge and introduce me to others and I could get my petition taken care of.   It was also odd that I had seen them 2 months earlyer after not seeing him for many years.  So you may have a predefined destiny also....


----------



## Michael Hatley (Feb 27, 2013)

Best way, in my opinion, is to not be in a rush.  Don't think of the signatures as something time sensitive.  Attend the lodge you intend on petitioning.  Get to know the men's names.  

Some of the folks in our lodge came to dinner regularly for months before petitioning.  I don't think there is a downside to that.  You get to know the brethren, they get to know you.  That puts a face to a name for them.

And remembering that fraternity is a big part of what we are about.  The relationships, the fellowship - important stuff.  Enjoy it and take it slow with no internal schedules.

Just my take, good luck


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 27, 2013)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> Your best bet is to go to the lodge you plan on petitioning. These are the the brothers that will vote on your petition when it is turned in. Go to the lodge early on stated meetings and talk to the brothers at the lodge. See below for time and day. They may have a floor school time and day as well. You will have to go to the lodge to find out. Help out with the meal or cleanup if they will let you. Showing the initiative will show them you intentions. Good luck, on your petition. Keep up posted on your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great words of advice!


----------

